# Allez Sport tyre upgrade



## Wardy (1 Jan 2011)

Been thinking of changing to 25c tyres on my Specialized Allez Sport but a Cycling Plus review of the Allez Triple said that an increase from 23c wasn't possible. Does anyone know if the Sport version of this bike WOULD take the bigger size?


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2011)

I'd be amazed if it didn't. Do you know the size of the rims by any chance?


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2011)

potsy said:


> I'd be amazed if it didn't. Do you know the size of the rims by any chance?



I think it's more to do with clearances between the frame and tyres than the rim size, though 25c is not a huge tyre and becoming more common for everyday and even club/training bikes.


----------



## PaulSecteur (2 Jan 2011)

Can I ask why you want to change?

I have just swappd from 25 down to 23 and I dont think it made much of a difference to be honest.

If you are set on changing then there is a pair of Specialized all condition pro 700/25 for sale in the classified section - much cheapness!

*PLUG-PLUG!!!*


----------



## Wardy (2 Jan 2011)

potsy said:


> I'd be amazed if it didn't. Do you know the size of the rims by any chance?


It has Mavic CXP22 rims Potsy.


----------



## Wardy (2 Jan 2011)

Paulkraken said:


> Can I ask why you want to change?



I wanted to increase comfort Paul. I find that if I have the 23's pumped up hard I feel every single indentation on the road surface! On a long journey that literally becomes a pain.


----------



## Wardy (2 Jan 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> I think it's more to do with clearances between the frame and tyres than the rim size, though 25c is not a huge tyre and becoming more common for everyday and even club/training bikes.


Thanks FF. Measuring the width available with a steel rule seemed to show that 25c's could be accomodated, but I wondered if under load the tyre would deform beyond that.


----------



## PaulSecteur (2 Jan 2011)

Wardy said:


> I wanted to increase comfort Paul.



From my experience you wont notice any real difference in comfort, certinly not enough to buy an new set of tyres for.

You might want to try a softer saddle and/ or some gel pads under the bar tape. I think there is a saddle for free on the classified section that might be a bit more squidgey.
https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Rebel Ian (2 Jan 2011)

If it's a comfort thing why not run with slightly lower tyre pressures?


----------



## Wardy (2 Jan 2011)

Paulkraken said:


> From my experience you wont notice any real difference in comfort, certinly not enough to buy an new set of tyres for.
> 
> You might want to try a softer saddle and/ or some gel pads under the bar tape. I think there is a saddle for free on the classified section that might be a bit more squidgey.
> http://www.cyclechat...comfort-saddle/



Thanks Paul, the "default" saddle is quite comfortable actually; it's more the effects on ones hands after a few miles. I've now added some extra padding and have increased the height of the bars which help a bit.


----------



## Wardy (2 Jan 2011)

Rebel Ian said:


> If it's a comfort thing why not run with slightly lower tyre pressures?



Thanks RI but I've always understood that keeping tyres pumped up hard minimises p*#+*<$#s! I'm nervous enough about running on skimpy 23's without adding to the risks!


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2011)

An Allez running on fully pumped up 23mm tyres is not exactly built for comfort Wardy.
What psi do you run the tyres at now?

Do you wear padded gloves and padded shorts?
If you do then it might be an idea as others have said to drop the psi a bit, I run mine at around 120 but am sure they'd be fine at 110, or even 100.
If that doesn't work then maybe go up to 25's but try the air pressure 1st as it's free!!


----------



## Wardy (2 Jan 2011)

potsy said:


> An Allez running on fully pumped up 23mm tyres is not exactly built for comfort Wardy.
> What psi do you run the tyres at now?
> 
> Do you wear padded gloves and padded shorts?
> ...



I suppose not. I normally run them between 115-120 Potsy. I DO wear either padded mitts or gloves and a little padding at the derriere, but as I say I don't have a problem at the rear.


----------



## e-rider (3 Jan 2011)

don't buy 25mm tyres!

if you want to increase comfort you'll not achieve it by adding 2mm to your tyre width

try a different pressure - 85-90psi

otherwise, just get used to it. I know on heavily pot-holed roads it can be a real pain on a road bike but nothing will cure this except a new road surface or a full sus MTB.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2011)

tundragumski said:


> don't buy 25mm tyres!
> 
> if you want to increase comfort you'll not achieve it by adding 2mm to your tyre width
> 
> ...




Tyres with thinner/more supple sidewalls will be more pliant over rough ground. Michelin PR3s are more comfortable than Bonty Hardcases or OEM Kendas for example.


----------



## Wardy (3 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys. I'd been thinking of getting something like Schwalbe Durano Plus or Marathon Plus as they have the extra insert making them more comfortable AND less likely to p......e. But I understand they are pretty difficult to put on. Mark you, I suppose after the first "installation" you are less likely to need taking them off again for a while.


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2011)

I have both of those tyres Wardy, on different bikes and I will be buying more of them once they wear out.
The Duranos' are nowhere near as tough to fit as the M+ in fact I found them easier than the lightweight Conti's I had previously.
Not the lightest of tyres, or as tough as M+ as the insert is thinner, they also have a Max psi rating if 145!! so if you want to pump then to the max I doubt they'll be any more comfortable


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (3 Jan 2011)

I put Vittoria Rubino Pro Tyres (23c) in red on my Allez when I had it....I liked a bit of bling on my bikes!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2011)

Wardy said:


> I suppose not. I normally run them between 115-120 Potsy. I DO wear either padded mitts or gloves and a little padding at the derriere, but as I say I don't have a problem at the rear.




Do you run the front tyre at the same pressure as the rear?

Normally I run the front at at 5psi less than the rear. Simply for comfort, it doesn't need as much pressure as it has less weight over it. Makes a difference without increasing rolling efficiency (may actually increase it, fully hard tyres are not alwways the fastest).
Also make-sure the headset is properly adjusted, even the tiniest amounts of play creates some chatter and the fork does not seem to dissipate the energy as effectively as it should.


----------



## Wardy (5 Jan 2011)

potsy said:


> I have both of those tyres Wardy, on different bikes and I will be buying more of them once they wear out.
> The Duranos' are nowhere near as tough to fit as the M+ in fact I found them easier than the lightweight Conti's I had previously.
> Not the lightest of tyres, or as tough as M+ as the insert is thinner, they also have a Max psi rating if 145!! so if you want to pump then to the max I doubt they'll be any more comfortable


Sounds good Potsy. Are they both 23's? And did you use the folding type as I believe they are easier to fit? Some psi that!


----------



## Wardy (5 Jan 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> Do you run the front tyre at the same pressure as the rear?
> 
> Normally I run the front at at 5psi less than the rear. Simply for comfort, it doesn't need as much pressure as it has less weight over it. Makes a difference without increasing rolling efficiency (may actually increase it, fully hard tyres are not alwways the fastest).
> Also make-sure the headset is properly adjusted, even the tiniest amounts of play creates some chatter and the fork does not seem to dissipate the energy as effectively as it should.


That's interesting FF, I'd never thought of reducing the front tyre pressure. Might give that a go.


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2011)

Yes Durano+ 23's Wardy, as FF says you don't need quite as much air in the front as there isn't the same weight on the front of the bike.
Folding ones and yes they were fairly easy to fit and re-fit.


----------



## petmcgratt (6 Jan 2011)

Have you had your bike set up looked at. It might be that you might need to make some fine adjustments to saddle height, handlebar positioning etc if you have not already done so. I used to rely alot on leaning on the brake hoods but sometimes by doing that you can apply some pressure to your wrists. I use a specialized allez sport as my winter bike and had to make adjustments to the handlebars after several months to get the most comfortable position. I ended up rotating them slightly forward to get a comfortable grip for when using the drops. Is you saddle height ok aswell. Sometimes if the saddle is too high you can shift to much weight forward on to your wrists when resting on the hoods making the ride less comfortable.

I have now got a nice comfortable position where i rest my fingers on the straight part of the handlebars, almost like the position used for climbing which means I am not gripping the bars tightly. It all is down to personal preferences.

I too upgraded my tyres to the michelin pro 3 but the back tyre had worn down after several months of cycling. The front tyre is still ok.


----------



## Wardy (7 Jan 2011)

petmcgratt said:


> Have you had your bike set up looked at. It might be that you might need to make some fine adjustments to saddle height, handlebar positioning etc if you have not already done so. I used to rely alot on leaning on the brake hoods but sometimes by doing that you can apply some pressure to your wrists. I use a specialized allez sport as my winter bike and had to make adjustments to the handlebars after several months to get the most comfortable position. I ended up rotating them slightly forward to get a comfortable grip for when using the drops. Is you saddle height ok aswell. Sometimes if the saddle is too high you can shift to much weight forward on to your wrists when resting on the hoods making the ride less comfortable.
> 
> I have now got a nice comfortable position where i rest my fingers on the straight part of the handlebars, almost like the position used for climbing which means I am not gripping the bars tightly. It all is down to personal preferences.
> 
> I too upgraded my tyres to the michelin pro 3 but the back tyre had worn down after several months of cycling. The front tyre is still ok.


Thanks for that PetMac! The saddle is set up at the correct height ok and before going down the route of different tyres I've tried two other remedies: 1) wrapping the tops of the bars with old 3mm Karrimat and then normal tape and 2) fitting a stem raiser. I've not had a chance to see how these work out with all the snow/ice we've had, but hope to this weekend. With hindsight, I might have been better getting a Spesh Secteur instead of the Allez.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jan 2011)

petmcgratt said:


> I too upgraded my tyres to the michelin pro 3 but the back tyre had worn down after several months of cycling. The front tyre is still ok.




Good post.
Regarding the PR3s, the rear does square-off and wear fairly quickly compared to most other tyres, but that's because they're a lightweight race tyre. The upside though is really phenomenal grip (also good in the wet), low rolling resistance and a nice pliant ride. not the commuters choice, but for the 'best-bike'.


----------



## User6179 (8 Jan 2011)

I went from spesh sirrus with suspension seat post too racer with carbon post and 50 miles on the racer feels sorer than 100 on the spesh both have same tyres as i took them off the spesh too put on racer,swapped the seat also.

I cant put the suspension post on the racer as it seats me about an inch too high.

So for me on long journeys a suspension post is a must.

On the subject of marathon tyres i find if you cellotape them on at one end and work away from yourself they are easy too fit depending on rim size.

cheers eddy


----------

